# How do you like DVC Hilton Head?



## Trudyt623 (Mar 23, 2013)

Hi. I will be visiting Hilton Head this fall and I am curious to see what owners like/dislike about this property.


----------



## mecllap (Mar 23, 2013)

You would likely find out more by visiting DVC sites like mouseowners.com or the DVC section of disboards.com for specifics about that resort.  I spent a few nights in a studio there one fall and really enjoyed it.  Very peaceful and charming.  It's not right on the beach, but has its own beach house that is accessible by bike, your car, or by resort shuttle.  Beach house also has a pool, bar, and snack bar; quite nice.  At the resort, the pool has a slide, similar to the one at SSR and OKW.  They often have yummy cookies out in the lobby.  There are kid's activities. The resort is along a water channel/sound, so there are some birds, and occasional dolphin sightings.  The studio is a little larger-seeming than most DVC studios, because the kitchen area is a little off-set and larger, and the balcony seemed better than most (maybe not than OKW).  It's hard to find at night, but almost everything on HHI is hard to find -- very restrictive sign code -- get a good map, GPS, and directions.  (And if she's still open, please eat at Dye's Gullah Fixin's).  I think people who own there really love it; if I'd visited when I was younger, I would want to have some points there (well, I do want some, but it no longer seems practical).  Enjoy!


----------



## Trudyt623 (Mar 23, 2013)

Thank you for your input, it sounds beautiful I can't wait to visit. Who needs DVC when you own in the Cayman Islands!  I have only been there on a cruise and it was beautiful, I look forward to returning one day.


----------



## mecllap (Mar 24, 2013)

It's an easy drive to Hilton Head, not too bad to WDW, and getting terribly expensive to fly to Grand Cayman (sadly, we totally love it there, but can't afford to go every year).


----------



## icydog (Mar 24, 2013)

Disney's Hilton Head Resort is exceptional.  I love it there.  You will too.


----------



## tlwmkw (Mar 25, 2013)

It is great if you are looking for a nice facility with a marsh view.  If you set on having ocean front then you won't like it- you have to ride on a shuttle to get to the beach house area.  The villas are very close to a nice restaurant and shopping area that surrounds a marina.  You can easily walk there for dinner or ice cream.  I personally think it's better for the off seasons based on the location but others will have opinions too.

tlwmkw


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Mar 26, 2013)

On Mouseowners, there is a review from by "Wendy" --- she does an excellent job of describing both the villa and the area surrounding the resort.

Here is a link to that very detailed trip report.

The trip report is so good, it is memorable. I have never been, but I have wanted to since reading this report.

elaine


----------



## Trudyt623 (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I loved Wendy's tr, very informative.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Mar 27, 2013)

Trudyt623 said:


> Hi. I will be visiting Hilton Head this fall and I am curious to see what owners like/dislike about this property.



I hate the location.  I see you own both Marriott and DVC.  So do I.  Marriott has much better options on Hilton Head and I would look first at many of their properties before I would stay at the DVC there.

They're all very easy pick-ups or trades during the fall/shoulder season.


----------



## jdunn1 (Mar 27, 2013)

I owned at the DVC in Hilton Head for many years and really enjoyed the property.  The only negative about the resort is that it is not ocean front.  Oddly, this never really bothered me as the location of the resort (on it's own island in the middle of Hilton Head Island) was very special.  

I agree that the other Marriott beachfront locations are better, but only for beach access.  Resort wise, the Disney property offers the best resort experience of any timeshare on Hilton Head Island.  The Marriotts are nice (I have stayed a week at SurfWatch and toured Barony) but none of those resorts are as spacious or themed as well as the Disney location.  Also, the Disney property offers a fun entertainment area just outside the resort where you can walk to several restaurants and hear live music and just enjoy being outside.  It's also very easy to bike ride from the Disney resort.  It is easy to bike ride from all places in Hilton Head but from the Disney resort you are a short bike ride to a lot of interesting shopping and eating.

In the summer, I'd pick any of the Marriott ocean front resorts first but in the off season I would probably go with the Disney property, especially if the ocean is going to be to cold for swiming (i.e. Spring break).  Nice as it is to be on the ocean, I do not enjoy the cold breezes that come with off season and only being able to look at the ocean and not get in it.  

The rooms and balconies at the Disney resort are very spacious, but then again I thought the 2 bedroom I had at SurfWatch was just as big as the Disney resort.  Being able to exlpore the marsh from right outside your room at the Disney resort is very interesting.  The resort lends mudding boots for you to walk out into the marsh at low tide.  Very cool.

I really enjoyed the Disney resort and its location.  The beach house could really use a few hot tubs, but other than that, the beach house is really neat.  

I do not think you will be disapointed if you stay at the Disney resort.  Just be prepared to bike or drive or take the shuttle to the ocean.  I enjoyed the bike ride to the ocean but that is not for everyone.  It probably takes 20 minutes to bike to the ocean from the resort.  The shuttle is a great way to go.  Driving is fine also, but that is not nearly as relaxing as the shuttle or biking and the parking is very limited at the beach house.

Have fun!


----------



## dvc_john (Mar 27, 2013)

jdunn1 said:


> The beach house could really use a few hot tubs, but other than that, the beach house is really neat.



A number of years ago (can't really recall exactly how long ago) at the annual meeting, they announced that they would be adding a hot tub to the beach house.  It never happened, and I never did hear why they didn't proceed with it.


----------

